
Windows 10 is adding an Ultimate Performance mode for pros - Osiris
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/14/windows-10-ultimate-performance-mode/
======
tonyedgecombe
Will it still have adverts and all that candy crush shit in the start menu?

~~~
vitorgrs
They actually 'fixed' this on latest builds.

------
Piskvorrr
Did I just read "nice performance you have there, it would be a shame if
anything were to happen to it"? In other words, unless this is some truly
groundbreaking way of going to ludicrous speed, my bet is "we're renaming High
Power (or removing, unless you pay for the ultimate version), and introducing
another, weaker set of settings named High Power."

~~~
Y_Y
A couple of years ago I would have written this kind of thing off as anti-M$
shilling, but the passive-aggressive authoritarianism if 10 had changed my
mind. How has computing gotten so bad that most general purpose machines have
an actively harmful, much hated OS forced onto them?

~~~
Piskvorrr
So would I, but alas, that's the current predicament. Trust me, I would be
really happy for a Microsoft that actually listens for an answer to "where do
you want to go today?"

------
Zekio
Gonna be interesting to see benchmarks especially after seeing how little the
"Game" mode did

------
trendia
If removing "features" improves performance, one has to wonder how much
overhead those features have.

If I remove the UI/window manager from Linux and run software from the command
line, I don't see a massive performance boost. That's not to say I would run a
server with the UI, but it's not like I'm seeing a 100% improvement or
anything. Thus, there must be some difference between the acceptable overhead
of Linux vs. Windows.

It just makes me think that Windows continues to add features as long as that
n+1 feature doesn't slow down the PC, and thus doesn't stop until the PC _is_
slowed down. Thus, every Windows OS will have a maximal amount of overhead.

------
sidcool
Windows 10 ruined my 8 GB RAM laptop. The battery life's gone shit and
performance down the drain. Windows 8.1 was way better, strictly relatively.

~~~
Ascetik
I agree, I worked in IT and was the last one to move from 8.1 to 10. I loved
8.1, it was rock solid. People on my team were always complaining about
Windows 10 and I'm just sittin' here with my rock solid stable OS like
"amirite?"

------
DrFell
They should start with a barely acceptable performance mode.

